# Sophocles...



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

hey what do y'all think about sophocles?

i think he's a hoss and would provide a nice compliment to nene in the future. to me he's worth trading into the late lotto to get.

here's the link to a thread about him on the nba draft forum
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29626
look at the picture...pretty scary


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

a line-up of 

pg- lebron? hopefully... if we sign gilbert lebron moves to sg or sf
sg- rodney white
sf- skita
pf- nene
c- sopho
+whoever we pickup in free agency

not bad in a couple of years


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Man you dont know how badly i want sophocles in denver. Him and nene would amazing in the froncourt together. I really think that Kiki must make a trade to get him. Right now he is a 6-10 monster, and in a few years he may be a 7 foot monster. Teams will be sorry they didnt pick him, and i hope that we are not one of them. I think that he would be fill a bigger need than darko because darko at center is questionable. He can pound. and it would let nene slide to 4 where he should be at. I say that if we get 4, we should trade down and get him, or if we get top three trade rodney white and our philly pick for a late lotto pick and snatch him up. 
I would love this lineup:

Arenas
James
Skita
Nene
Soph

Or even:

Arenas 
Maggette
Skita
nene
soph

We would be golden if we came out of this draft woth sopho and carmello or lebron!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

where are the two draft picks coming from? 

i like sopho but i think nene will be the better center of the two (mostly due to sof's inability to block shots) and since we want nene at the four spot it might make more sense to go with kaman...i still don't know where this other pick is coming from but whatever.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

In my post i said that we should trade for another pick to get him. I stated maybe white and our philly pick.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

How did you get Lebron and Sofo now,why the hell would you take Sofo at 4th pick anways,doubt any of you have seen him just because hes a beast you want him when theres proven talent in TJ Ford,Bosh


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

IF WE GET LEBRON WE OBVIOIUSLY WILL NOT HAVE A TOP FIVE PICK. WE MUST TRADE FOR A PICK TO GET SOFO, I SAY THAT WE SHOULD MAKE A TRADE, GET A LATE LOTTO PICK AND TAKE SOPHO. THAT WAY WE HAVE BOTH LEBRON OR ANTHONY AND SOPHO. IF WE PICK SECOND WE WILL NOT TRY AND GET SOPHO SINCE WE ALREADY HAVE DARKO!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> IF WE GET LEBRON WE OBVIOIUSLY WILL NOT HAVE A TOP FIVE PICK. WE MUST TRADE FOR A PICK TO GET SOFO, I SAY THAT WE SHOULD MAKE A TRADE, GET A LATE LOTTO PICK AND TAKE SOPHO. THAT WAY WE HAVE BOTH LEBRON OR ANTHONY AND SOPHO. IF WE PICK SECOND WE WILL NOT TRY AND GET SOPHO SINCE WE ALREADY HAVE DARKO!!


Whoa, Easy Killer


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

do y'all have enough to trade for a late lotto pick. the same reasons Denver would want Sofoklis is the same reason another team would want him, so you'd have to give up enough to make it worthwhile....


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

*Sofoklis Schortiwhatever*

I would love to have Sophoklis, it's hard to pass up a player with that kind of size and upside. Although to me it would all depend on what we would have to give up for him. To get into or around the lottery you will have to give up some talent.


----------

